# Can you tell me...?



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok so I want a dog/puppy can you tell me what breed I should get? 

I want a med-large dog that won't eat me outta house and home. That is somewhat lazy or laid back, but will keep the predators and strangers away. And won't run away (we cannot fence in our yard)

Does such a dog exist?


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't know a specific breed with those characteristics...I suggest you do as much homework as possible and try out your local animal shelter. Even if they don't have a specific breed you want, there are probably a few dogs there that you would find suitable  Look as much into it as possible though, if you are looking specifically for a dog with those requirements, and you just jump into buying/adopting a dog, you will be disappointed. So figure out just how bendable you are with your expecations, do a heck of a lot of research on different breeds, shelters, & what to look for, and you will be fine  

Good luck in your search!

PS: You will most likely need to train a dog to be protective. And it will take patient and hard training to get a dog to stay in an unfenced yard, even then it must always be supervised.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would find a reputable rescue or two who would be honest about their dogs. Then when something like that comes their way, they can let you know. I think you are not wanting a puppy with that description.


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok, I don't wanna sound rude. But I'm looking for a breed. Not how to find a dog. I don't want to buy from a rescue or a humane society. I want a pure bred dog/puppy. A breed with known traits that I'm looking for. If anyone raises dogs or has had a few of a certain breed that sound like what I want, let me know. I know I'm not going to get puppy and it be perfect, I plan to train it. I just want to know what breeds I should look into.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm sure there are some LGD breeds that aren't huge, but I don't know of any specifics regarding that. 
Well that's what I'm assuming you want anyway because you want one that can protect. Do you want it living with the animals or just around the place?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Well, my mum used to breed large chows and they sound like they meet your needs. Highly trainable, very loyal, bred as guard dogs, and lazy beasts! They have a bad reputation, but if you are careful about the breeder you shouldn't have a problem. Their personality flaws are entirely due to improper breeding and well-bred chows are sweet, loving, and protective dogs.


----------



## SCRMG (Oct 24, 2012)

Size versus food consumption is relative and not always directly related. I have 6 dogs that range from 100lbs to 160lbs, and none of them eat as much as my neighbor's 50lb dog. My 120lb Great Dane actually eats more (4 cups per day) than my 160 lb Great Pyr (3 cups per day). Food consumption is entirely dependent on the dog's activity level and metabolism. 

As for your question on breed, four non LGDs come to mind the Chow, Akita, Pit Bull, and German Shepherd. In all cases, you would have to be extremely careful because there are many disreputable breeders who have aided in these breeds developing a bad reputation. Also, in the case of a Chow, Akita and Pit Bull if you own your home you could run into problems with your home owners insurance, and if you rent, your landlord may not allow those breeds. 

Here's some food for thought on purebred dogs. In most cases, you get what you pay for. I listed some fairly common breeds that are relatively easy to find in just about any area of the country. There are large variations within the breeds based on who is breeding them and for what purpose. Unfortunately, 90% of the breeders you will find are doing it for money, and this causes large inconsistencies within the breed, and some serious health related issues. Regardless of the breed you choose, if you are going with a purebred dog you need to find a breeder who has a focused breeding plan geared towards your needs (i.e: if you are looking for a German Shepherd, look for a breeder who is breeding personal protection dogs vice show dogs). A reputable breeder should be able to tell you about BOTH the dam and sire, and explain to you WHY that pairing was chosen, how they expect the cross to work, and what the strengths and weaknesses of both lines are. The breeder should also be able to provide you with health documentation on the parents that includes OFA certifications on the parents' hips. The sale's contract should provide a health guarantee on the puppy.

For the most part, only my LGDs are purebred dogs purchased from a breeder (even the Dane is a rescue and likely not purebred). When I purchase a purebred dog I budget $2000 for the price of the puppy and shipping. Yes, there are cheap dogs available in just about every breed, but experience has taught me that purchasing a $100-$500 purebred puppy from a breeder that cannot provide me with everything I stated above produces the same or more often worse results than finding a mixed breed dog at a shelter.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

They don't fit the laid back thing usually although our pup is so calm inside but a Texas heeler... aussie and blue heeler is a great mix. My puppy is 13 weeks old. Had her since she was 7 weeks. She knows sit, lay down, come, down, drop it, no and working on stay. She also does tricks... high five, shake paw, dance and stand pretty. She is so smart and willing to please. The only thing I don't care for is her nipping... her heeler shows in that respect but she stops when she's told too and its only when Shes herding goats


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh and she's very protective already.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

first thing that came to mind was a maremma.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

A German shepherd! We have a German Shepard with those exact characteristics!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

farmgirl631 said:


> A German shepherd! We have a German Shepard with those exact characteristics!


Depends on the individual dogs personality. We watched a 9yo shep who was very arthritic but he still chased and attacked goats and could climb a 6' fence and killed a VERY nice spotted boer buckling I had as a replacement herdsire ):


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> Depends on the individual dogs personality. We watched a 9yo shep who was very arthritic but he still chased and attacked goats and could climb a 6' fence and killed a VERY nice spotted boer buckling I had as a replacement herdsire ):


Exactly. GSDs are herding/working dogs that need mental and physical exercise. Everyday. Correctly bred GSDs will destroy things when bored..

Your best bet is to go down to your local shelter (or breed rescue group) and adopt an adult with the characteristics you like. I would advise a breed rescue group over a shelter if you are looking for certain traits as they know their dogs inside and out.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I would reccommend the great Pyrenees. If you get one of those you will need a fenced in yard though. They are G R E A T at protecting livestock and homes from intruders


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

I wish we could fence our yard in! But our neighbor owns the circle drive area next to our garage. We can't fence it off, we wouldn't be able to park our cars. 

I'm thinking Great Pyrenees or German Shepard.

If I start with a puppy, I'm pretty sure I can train it to stay in our yard. Our neighbors have a lab that does well with staying in their yard. He only comes over if they do.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

This is my German Shepard and he stays on our farm and never leaves.


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Training a dog to stay in your yard is easy. We have 6 dogs (3 Border Collies, a Lab, a Malinois and a Yorkie) who all never stray from our 20 acres.

Speaking of great guard dogs...


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

If you can't fence your yard have you tried looking into those invisible electric fences? The ones with the control box that gives a certain range of "yard" and you put the collar on your dog so that when he strays, he gets a little reminder of where he should be  

Also, both Great Pyrenees and the German Shepherd are large breeds. The Great Pyrenees can be huge in fact! If you want a smaller GSD, you can look into the working line. They are a lot higher energy, and need consistent training and exercise, but make great dogs for protection. They are very easily trained and want to please. But yes, it does completely depend on the dogs personality. One of our German Shepherds(show line) is absolutely 100% willing to please, is focused and hardworking. Our female(working line) on the other hand, gets distracted easily, and didn't receive the training she needed because my mom was in school and didn't have the time to train her. Now, she is a bit out of control due to her energy level. You want to make sure you get the right dog, I would contact a reputable breeder and tell them what you're looking for, they should be able to match up the right dog for you


----------

